# More silly facts



## NicNak (Jun 4, 2009)

More silly facts.


Rubber bands last longer when refrigerated.
Peanuts are one of the ingredients of dynamite.
There are 293 ways to make change for a dollar.
The average person’s left hand does 56% of the typing.
A shark is the only fish that can blink with both eyes.
There are more chickens than people in the world.
Two-thirds of the world’s eggplant is grown in New Jersey.
The longest one-syllable word in the English language is “screeched.”
On a Canadian two dollar bill, the flag flying over the Parliament building is an American flag.  {added:  Canada no longer has a 2 dollar bill in circulation, it is now a coin}
Almonds are a member of the peach family.
A cat has 32 muscles in each ear.
An ostrich’s eye is bigger than its brain.
Tigers have striped skin, not just striped fur.
A goldfish has a memory span of three seconds.
It’s impossible to sneeze with your eyes open.
A sneeze travels out your mouth at over 100 m.p.h.
The giant squid has the largest eyes in the world.
The microwave was invented after a researcher walked by a radar tube and a chocolate bar melted in his pocket.
The average person falls asleep in seven minutes.
The tune for the "A-B-C" song is the same as "Twinkle, Twinkle Little Star."
Pinocchio is Italian for "pine head."
The earth is approx. 6,588,000,000,000,000,000 tons.
The human brain is 80% water.
Babies are born without knee caps. They don't appear until the child reaches 2-6 years of age.
Coca-Cola was originally green.


----------

